

The Poop Outlaws: At-Home Fecal Transplants to Cure Disease - nbj914
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/01/the-poop-outlaws-at-home-fecal-transplants-to-cure-disease/251793/

======
Serentiynow
"The human body, consisting of about 100 trillion cells, carries about ten
times as many microorganisms in the intestines."
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gut_flora>

Since evolution shaped us this way I suggest these bacteria are important. I'm
not surprised that there are negative side effects if antibiotics happen to
kill some of the species.

